# Adriatic Sea and Venice



## FlyingFeather

My wife and I are planning a trip towards the end of November 2013. We would like to sail in the north end of the Adriatic Sea, spend some time in Venice, etc. We would be interested in bare back chartering, being crew, paying to be passengers on a smaller boat, etc.

Any suggestions would be appreciated. We are very experienced coastal and pretty good blue water sailors with our own 40ft sailing cat.

Thanks,

Ed Koplin


----------



## Yamsailor

I have sailed the eastern Adriatic. You need to be careful that time of year-especially if you are not experienced. The weather changes quite dramatically that time of yea rinthe Adriatic. The risk of experiencing a Tremontana or a Burra (Bora) is high. A Tremontana is less intense and comes from the North. A Burra (Boro) is more intense and comes from the NorthEast. When a Bora occurs there is a likelyhood of white-out conditions. A Burra creates a lot of fines sea mist causing light scattering. The results in being able differentiate the sea from the sky--it is different from being in fog.

I got hit with a Tremontana in 2006. Winds were 50+Knots. Luckily I recognized it early and took my vessel into Hvar early. Unfortunately just 2 hours later, several boats capsized and sank.

Here is some info on the weather:

http://www.nrlmry.navy.mil/forecast... for Forecasters in the Mediterrean Pt2.4.pdf

Wind of the World: Bora - Weather UK - weatheronline.co.uk

Weather in Adriatic area

Good Luck!


----------



## PCP

While Venice is a great town the cruising grounds are a lot nicer on the East Adriatic (Slovenia and Croatia).

The Italian Northeast coast is a muddy one with lots of lagunas that is another way to say swamps. Last year I had to stay 15 days on the lacuna de Grado between Trieste and Venice and I was almost eaten alive by mosquitos.

Most Italians from the East coast cruise in Croatia or Ionian Greece.


----------

